# Porter vs Brook, Bika vs Dirrell II, Figueroa vs Estrada; Hernandez vs Arslan RBR!



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

German card has just started on BN.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Anyone think Arsan will get the upset? 

Odds are currently 9/2 for him to win...


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

War Kell!


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Some fine fellow please tell us when the ringwalks are for the 4 fights. I assume only the 3 or even 2 will be shown on Sky.


----------



## AndyPaterson (May 26, 2014)

dkos said:


> Anyone think Arsan will get the upset?
> 
> Odds are currently 9/2 for him to win...


can't see it mate, his style is tailor made for Hernandez in my opinion, come forward fighter with the hands up and ripe up and down the middle of his guard for shots.

Hernandez should counter punch his way to victory, maybe grab the way stoppage, was surprised at how aggressive he was in the Alekseev fight.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Peter Barlow said:


> Some fine fellow please tell us when the ringwalks are for the 4 fights. I assume only the 3 or even 2 will be shown on Sky.


Sky and Showtime both start at 2, Figueroa on first, then Bika, then Porter brutalizing Kell. if they are showing highlights of the bit and Wilder mismatches it will be between fights or a very quick clip at the start you would think.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

I like Zeuge, I would like to see Zeuge vs Paul Smith after the Abraham fight.

Also I think Arslan has a real chance to catch Hernandez tonight, I think Hernandez on points but it could be a great fight


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

dkos said:


> Anyone think Arsan will get the upset?
> 
> Odds are currently 9/2 for him to win...


Why, yes i do :yep and i've put money on it too.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Anyone know the second day weight of porter vs brook?

Ibf dont let you regain more tham 10lbs before 8am


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Boxnation have just ran a piece for Brook v Porter. Showtime interviews and everything.

Fair fücking play to them.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Trippy said:


> Boxnation have just ran a piece for Brook v Porter. Showtime interviews and everything.
> 
> Fair fücking play to them.


With that they've done more to drum up interest than Sky have


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Culcay fight skipped (to happen after the main event apparently); may not be shown as part of the TV broadcast. 

Hernandez-Arslan ring walks in 20 minutes or so.


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Ahmed Johnson said:


> With that they've done more to drum up interest than Sky have


Was thinking the same, haha.


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

Having a bit of a mare here lads, in Canada and can't find what channel the fight will be on to watch and I think I'm the only one here that gives a fuck. 

Phoned some bars and nobody really knows about it but if I find the channel they will put it on

Can anyone help!


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Trippy said:


> Boxnation have just ran a piece for Brook v Porter. Showtime interviews and everything.
> 
> Fair fücking play to them.


Talking about it again now, good stuff. Lockett picks Kell which is a bad omen as he gets most wrong.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Rambo said:


> Having a bit of a mare here lads, in Canada and can't find what channel the fight will be on to watch and I think I'm the only one here that gives a fuck.
> 
> Phoned some bars and nobody really knows about it but if I find the channel they will put it on
> 
> Can anyone help!


The brook fight or the German card?, brook fight is on Showtime.


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

shenmue said:


> The brook fight or the German card?, brook fight is on Showtime.


Does showtime exist in Canada? Nobody seems to have heard of it


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Rambo said:


> Does showtime exist in Canada? Nobody seems to have heard of it


It's Sky Sports free weekend so I doubt they'll be doing much to get streams taken down. You should find one no bother.


----------



## knockout artist (Jun 5, 2013)

Couple of articles on the fight for anyone that's interested from a new site - Counterpunch Boxing

http://www.cpboxing.com/articles.html/2014/08/10/its-showtime!/

http://www.cpboxing.com/articles.html/2014/08/16/showtime-for-the-special-one/


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

@Peter Barlow Hearn said ringwalks just before 4am.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Rambo said:


> Does showtime exist in Canada? Nobody seems to have heard of it


According to Wiki Showtime does not have a channel in Canada, Most of Showtime's programming is carried on The Movie Network and Movie Central. Not sure about live Boxing though.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Flexen and Lockett are quality on BN


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Rambo said:


> Does showtime exist in Canada? Nobody seems to have heard of it


I'll hook you up with a stream if need be. Just send me an inbox later.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

check in and chips..


----------



## Elephant Man (Jun 8, 2012)

Undecard has started. Wish we could have a stream now.


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

Smeg said:


> Flexen and Lockett are quality on BN


Yeah, all three of these work really well


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Apparently Campbell is fighting now looking at the empty arena and the poor opponent really what was the point?


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Campbell result



Spoiler



campbell won ko 2nd


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

are we getting the wilder bout? or is it non-televised?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

here we go ..concert walk in.


----------



## Elephant Man (Jun 8, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> are we getting the wilder bout? or is it non-televised?


On SHO extreme from midnight.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Gutted I've got an exam on Monday, I'd watch the whole card otherwise


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> are we getting the wilder bout? or is it non-televised?


They're not showing it on Showtime but on one of their other channels, ShoExtreme on 7 pm Eastern. No idea if Sky are showing it though.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

thanks!!!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

arslan and his Tulisa facial expression..


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

smith result



Spoiler



smith won ko 1st round


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Yay! British Empire Reign Supreme!!!


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> smith result
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shocked.:rofl


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

10-9 Hernandez obviously.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

20-18 Hernandez


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Hernandez has such shit stamina he could be in trouble if he can't break Arslan down in the next few rounds.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Hernandez only throwing Arrum punches


----------



## Body shot (Aug 29, 2013)

Can't believe that Matchroom haven't got the undercard featuring their fighters on a stream.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

30-27 Hernandez


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Body shot said:


> Can't believe that Matchroom haven't got the undercard featuring their fighters on a stream.


Fight pass would have been ideal, maybe they couldn't because Sky are showing them.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

3-1 for Hernandez. Hernandez looks like he is getting tired.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Best round for Arslan, but i still felt Hernandez did enough in the second half of the round to edge it. 40-36 Hernandez.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Are sky seriously showing the shite on tape delay? I will just sleep til the Bika fight. Arslan looking like he's going to stop Hernandez.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Hernandez always gasses out so quickly lol


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Arslan got his tactics spot on. Soaked up the early burst and applying the pressure now Hernandez isn't throwing hard enough shots to bother him.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

10-9 Arslan, pretty clear round for him too, first round i've given him. 49-46 Hernandez. Hernandez has looked tired since the 3rd, he'll totally gas at this pace.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Hey what time ET is this being shown? Are they doing it earlier since Kell is fighting?


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Bajingo said:


> Arslan got his tactics spot on. Soaked up the early burst and applying the pressure now Hernandez isn't throwing hard enough shots to bother him.


:yep Risky tactics, but it looks like it's really beginning to pay off for him.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

have a feeling the ring tonight will be small like the one we are watching on boxnation.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

I have a feeling that Hernandez is gonna get beat up now for like 4 straight rounds and then just land a hail-mary shot and stop Arslan out of nowhere.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> :yep Risky tactics, but it looks like it's really beginning to pay off for him.


Arslan has a solid chin and can take a solid body shot. Hernandez falls apart in the second half of every fight ever. Arslan has won 2 of these . rounds to me. And he will win all the last 6 unless JPH pulls something out of the bag (like stamina)


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Hey what time ET is this being shown? Are they doing it earlier since Kell is fighting?


I always get confused with the 2 different times in the US but according to Showtime the 3 fight card starts at 6PM/9PM.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Another round for FA. 4-3 for YPH. Arslan will win the next 5 rounds though. Hernandez is crumbling.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

shenmue said:


> I always get confused with the 2 different times in the US but according to Showtime the 3 fight card starts at 6PM/9PM.


Alright sweet thanks man!


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

So do I risk staying up to watch Brook or do I risk setting the alarm and getting an hour or two in? Either way I'l sleep through it.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

4-3 Arslan, a younger Arslan would have beat this version of Hernandez easily now but can the old man keep this up?


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

This could go anyway.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Alright sweet thanks man!


Starts in 3 hours 20 mins to be precise ha.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

YPH is spent. Zero strength left. 4-4 Tie. YPH can't stay away from . fighting Arslans fight. He keeps coming forward and beating him up.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

shenmue said:


> 4-3 Arslan, a younger Arslan would have beat this version of Hernandez easily now but can the old man keep this up?


Yep. Arslan aint in his prime anymore but his style always will give Hernandez problems. A few years ago he brought even more pressure and threw more punches than today.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

5-4 Arslan. Hernandez went down legitimately I think. Shite decision to let YPH off. Need to see it again though.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

No knockdown.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

6-4 Arslan. Getting easier.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

His ear is completely busted. Old man slowing down a bit in the last 2 rounds but doing better again now in this 10th. I'd be surprised if Arslan wins the decision if it goes 12. I've got it 5-5, some debatable rounds for sure.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Glass stamina Cuban cunt gonna fuck up my accy


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

This is a poor advert for World Championship boxing


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

CamR21 said:


> This is a poor advert for World Championship boxing


Shocking stamina from the Cuban, at least arslan is an old man ha so after 11 not surprised he is slowing down. 6-5 Arslan.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Close fight could go either way I think.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

7-5 Arslan, last 2 rounds were dire, 12 was hard to score. I sense a SD win for the Cuban but we shall see.


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> They're not showing it on Showtime but on one of their other channels, ShoExtreme on 7 pm Eastern. No idea if Sky are showing it though.


You reckon it will be on the shosports YouTube page?


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

shenmue said:


> 7-5 Arslan, last 2 rounds were dire, 12 was hard to score. I sense a SD win for the Cuban but we shall see.


Yep, thought so. Thought Arslan edged it but real close.


----------



## Gazanta87 (Aug 9, 2013)

Hope Ola gets his chance with this Cuban


----------



## Elephant Man (Jun 8, 2012)

I had it 115-114 for Hernandez.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

boxfanlut said:


> You reckon it will be on the shosports YouTube page?


I don't know mate. I'm sure that streams will be available though.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Gazanta87 said:


> Hope Ola gets his chance with this Cuban


Ola would smash him imo.
Fuckers in the studio were talking earlier about Bellew & Clev having a good shot against Hernandez, which i don't think either of them would. Imo, there is only one UK fighter at Cruiser that is world class and that's Ola, he's at least head and shoulders above any other UK fighter at the weight.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Ola would smash him imo.
> Fuckers in the studio were talking earlier about Bellew & Clev having a good shot against Hernandez, which i don't think either of them would. Imo, there is only one UK fighter at Cruiser that is world class and that's Ola, he's at least head and shoulders above any other UK fighter at the weight.


Not sure if he would smash him but I think Ola stops him after some hard fought rounds.
Clevery I dont see beating Herandez. Bellew maybe if he lands a great punch. But as you said Ola has the best chances and I think he is the mandatory for Hernandez.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Just saw this re-tweeted by PaulieMc
​*Daniel Vano* ‏@Dvano1  1h
Luke Campbell's big fight exposure. ​


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Ola would smash him imo.
> Fuckers in the studio were talking earlier about Bellew & Clev having a good shot against Hernandez, which i don't think either of them would. Imo, there is only one UK fighter at Cruiser that is world class and that's Ola, he's at least head and shoulders above any other UK fighter at the weight.


Depends on wether Ola boxes Hernandez or not.
Ola gets into a shell mode sometimes and then he will lose wide against Hernandez. When he puts pressure on Hernandez he will stop him late.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Culcay gets stopped now.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Depends on wether Ola boxes Hernandez or not.
> Ola gets into a shell mode sometimes and then he will lose wide against Hernandez. When he puts pressure on Hernandez he will stop him late.


LuckyLuke in da house. Where the fuck have you been man? Us in the prediction league were wondering what the hell happened to you.
Well at least you're alive :good


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> Just saw this re-tweeted by PaulieMc
> ​*Daniel Vano* ‏@Dvano1  1h
> Luke Campbell's big fight exposure. ​


ffs that's an absolute joke


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Culcay gets stopped now.


I could see that happening, his gas tank is on the same level as Hernandez'. But i think it's more likely that Culcay stops Real. Real was down badly last time out against a non puncher in De La Rosa.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

4 undercard fights on brook undercard have gone total of six rounds so far:bbb


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> 4 undercard fights on brook undercard have gone total of six rounds so far:bbb


how is the ring ? small?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

and somebody kindly pass me a link for and when the showextreme show starts?


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Awww snap :yikes
Culcay down. He fucking flew down from that shot :lol: Didn't look that hurt though.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> how is the ring ? small?


it looks bigger than i thought it would. there is still decent enough room for him to move porter around.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

that was a pretty fast right hand from Real:lol: But looked more like a flash knock down.
Fight is even now.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

fifth undercard fight saw the third round atleast:cheers


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Retweeted by Ryan Bivins​​​*Kurt_Ward* ‏@BoxingAsylum  3m
Kellie Maloney enjoying the Hernandez fight tonight http://bit.ly/1pp1DEP #boxing​​​


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> Just saw this re-tweeted by PaulieMc
> ​*Daniel Vano* ‏@Dvano1  1h
> Luke Campbell's big fight exposure. ​


Not surprise by that, its what 3/4PM over there in the afternoon?, i doubt even the showtime extreme card starting soon will have that many in either.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Anyone got a link for the Showtime card or know when it starts?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

tranny troll at its finest!!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Amir Khan @AmirKingKhan · 12h
All the best to @SpecialKBrook tonight, stay focused do your thing and bring that title home! #AndTheNew


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

CamR21 said:


> Anyone got a link for the Showtime card or know when it starts?


|Starts at 12, wiziwig should have a link to it at 12, not sure if i will watch as its 2 mismatches.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

shenmue said:


> |Starts at 12, wiziwig should have a link to it at 12, not sure if i will watch as its 2 mismatches.[/QUOTE
> 
> It is a poor for those two hours but I'm interested to see how Wilder and Linares look if nothing else


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

me too..so hook me up please.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Can someone PM me a link to the Showtime undercard stuff?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> Can someone PM me a link to the Showtime undercard stuff?


and me Too!!!


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Culcay looking good tonight, much improvement from the last few fights


----------



## Elephant Man (Jun 8, 2012)

There you go lads - http://nowwatchtvlive.com/2012/03/watch-showtime-extreme-live-from-usa/

Don't ban me lol


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks mate


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Booooooooom


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Elephant Man said:


> There you go lads - http://nowwatchtvlive.com/2012/03/watch-showtime-extreme-live-from-usa/
> 
> Don't ban me lol


cant get it to work:huh


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> cant get it to work:huh


me also..Urgh!


----------



## QuietStorm (Oct 26, 2013)

Only Showtime streams i can find are playing some Stallone movie :conf


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

ShoExtreme stream http://gofirstrow.eu/watch/275853/1/watch-showtime-undercards:-deontay-wilder-vs-jason-gavern.html


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

^ site blocked..


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Boom.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks man that's working for me alright. Great shot from Linares savage KO


----------



## thechosen1 (Nov 21, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> and me Too!!!


Can't find a show tim link got a sky sports on saying liv from 2am uk http://www.coolsport.se/skysports1-hd.html


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Linares wins by KO in teh 2nd, can't find a free stream but the site i pay for has it, Brutal 1 punch KO. Mismatch.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> ^ site blocked..


My link? :huh
Works fine for me. Anyone else having issue with that stream?


----------



## Elephant Man (Jun 8, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> cant get it to work:huh





Jim Kelly said:


> me also..Urgh!


What's it saying? Working fine here


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Elephant Man said:


> What's it saying? Working fine here


it just goes to the websites homepage everytime i copy and paste it in


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> My link? :huh
> Works fine for me. Anyone else having issue with that stream?


Works for me. Been using it all day. Might be the bullshit UK pirating block thing.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2014)

Can't beleive Callum Smith got dropped twice. At least he won.


----------



## QuietStorm (Oct 26, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> My link? :huh
> Works fine for me. Anyone else having issue with that stream?


Blocked for me too!


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> My link? :huh
> Works fine for me. Anyone else having issue with that stream?


virgin got a block on it


----------



## Elephant Man (Jun 8, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> cant get it to work:huh





smoggy7188 said:


> it just goes to the websites homepage everytime i copy and paste it in


http://nowwatchtvlive.com/2012/03/watch-showtime-extreme-live-from-usa/

Just click on it


----------



## beechy (Apr 25, 2014)

this one is working fine for me

http://www.ifeed2all.eu/watch/27585...dercards:-deontay-wilder-vs-jason-gavern.html


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

thanks beechy!!!


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Fredo Warren said:


> Can't beleive Callum Smith got dropped twice. At least he won.


All joking aside what was the result 1st round KO?


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

thanks beechy and elephant man, appreciate it :cheers


----------



## QuietStorm (Oct 26, 2013)

beechy said:


> this one is working fine for me
> 
> http://www.ifeed2all.eu/watch/27585...dercards:-deontay-wilder-vs-jason-gavern.html


Cheers :good


----------



## thechosen1 (Nov 21, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> My link? :huh
> Works fine for me. Anyone else having issue with that stream?


Saying blocked by Virgin media for me


----------



## Elephant Man (Jun 8, 2012)

Wilder now in the ring


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Lads how did Jason Quigley get on?


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Fucking hell. Try this one instead http://www.ifeed2all.eu/watch/27585...dercards:-deontay-wilder-vs-jason-gavern.html


----------



## thechosen1 (Nov 21, 2013)

beechy said:


> this one is working fine for me
> 
> http://www.ifeed2all.eu/watch/27585...dercards:-deontay-wilder-vs-jason-gavern.html


Thanks that 1 works great


----------



## thechosen1 (Nov 21, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Fucking hell. Try this one instead http://www.ifeed2all.eu/watch/27585...dercards:-deontay-wilder-vs-jason-gavern.html


Got one of Beechy thanks anyway


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

WOO!


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Wilder isn't even trying, I think he is carrying Gavern here


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Wilder being uncharacteristically patient and picking his shots. Maybe he is starting to learn something afterall. 

And Gavern actual came intending to win. This is turning out better than expected.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Wilder boxing like a pro. Woooooooooo.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Wilder is carrying this guy, so obvious.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Jason Gavern >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Malik Scott.

3 rounds in and he's (barely) been down yet. But yeah, like Cam said, it's a bit like he's carrying Gavern here. Both guys stated before the fight that they would love to go the distance.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Good stuff from Wilder tonight. Needs to box a little more like this more often.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> Jason Gavern >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Malik Scott.
> 
> 3 rounds in and he's (barely) been down yet. But yeah, like Cam said, it's a bit like he's carrying Gavern here. Both guys stated before the fight that they would love to go the distance.


He could have stopped him anytime which he pleased really, odd fight Gavern big Wilder sparring partner could be expected


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

When is Kell brook in ring? Any links?


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

The undercard is going very quickly I can see Brook Porter commencing before 4am??


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Crean said:


> When is Kell brook in ring? Any links?


http://www.ifeed2all.eu/watch/27585...dercards:-deontay-wilder-vs-jason-gavern.html

I think we're in the middle of the last fight before 2AM. You'll probably need a different stream then.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Just goes to show what quality sparring can do for you. We have to give Charlie Zelenoff some credit for getting Wilder in tip-top shape.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Peter Barlow said:


> The undercard is going very quickly I can see Brook Porter commencing before 4am??


Unlikely. I think they have a pretty long break after this one 'till 2AM.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Cool, so that's just before11 for me.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Is Estrada Figueroa gonna start before Sky commences?


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Peter Barlow said:


> The undercard is going very quickly I can see Brook Porter commencing before 4am??


2 potential 12 rounders staring at around 2:10 am, anything from 3:30 to 4am probably.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Peter Barlow said:


> Is Estrada Figueroa gonna start before Sky commences?


Both Sky and Showtime start at 2am, first fight is that one.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

shenmue said:


> 2 potential 12 rounders staring at around 2:10 am, anything from 3:30 to 4am probably.


If ringwalks are 3:30am we'll be in bed by 3:45am......:yep


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm tempted to stick on a pizza now. But after Eddie tweeted this last week I'm questioning my eating habits



> Eddie Hearn ‏@EddieHearn Aug 6
> 1 thing that grates me..Kell out there worked his whole life for this moment getting stick from some geezer eating a pizza stuck to the sofa


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Peter Barlow said:


> I'm tempted to stick on a pizza now. But after Eddie tweeted this last week I'm questioning my eating habits


:lol:


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Peter Barlow said:


> If ringwalks are 3:30am we'll be in bed by 3:45am......:yep


:hey, you never know an early finish is possible but i'll stick with my mid to late stoppage win for Porter, 7-9 rounds. Brook slows down, moves less, gets put on the ropes and damage is then done.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

The odds on Figueroa winning started out with him as a 1/10 favorite, the odds rose to as high as 2/5 at one point today. On Betfair you can get him at 9/20.
Not often that you see that kind of change from the starting price.


----------



## Alf (Jul 26, 2013)

who'd have thought gavern would last 4 with wilder!


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

Quigley is fighting a Tijuana taxi driver.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Peter Barlow said:


> I'm tempted to stick on a pizza now. But after Eddie tweeted this last week I'm questioning my eating habits


well put Mr Barlow!


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

shenmue said:


> :hey, you never know an early finish is possible but i'll stick with my mid to late stoppage win for Porter, 7-9 rounds. Brook slows down, moves more, gets put on the ropes and damage is then done.


I think Porter KO's Brook within first 5 rounds. Stuck 50 quid on at 11/8 for Porter by KO generous odds IMO.

At the same time if Brook wins somehow and I end up with egg on my face I'll still be happy enough to see him lift the belt, and it would be exciting for Boxing over here, we really need this or things will start to turn to shit I think.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Jason isn't boxing well tonight, looking a bit too open for my liking, seems to be trying a bit hard for the KO in the 2nd their, ive seen him box much better.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Peter Barlow said:


> I think Porter KO's Brook within first 5 rounds. Stuck 50 quid on at 11/8 for Porter by KO generous odds IMO.
> 
> At the same time if Brook wins somehow and I end up with egg on my face I'll still be happy enough to see him lift the belt, and it would be exciting for Boxing over here, we really need this or things will start to turn to shit I think.


I've also got Porter by KO and under 9.5 rounds or 8.5 ha can't remember. I also have no problem with Kell winning except getting it wrong and losing money.


----------



## CheckHook (Jun 6, 2013)

50 quid on a Brook KO, 4/1 .... Can see him catching Porter with a huge counter during one of his bull rushes


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

porter will jump on him from the start and rough him up..that will be his plan, rip him early and try and end it early as poss.


----------



## Loco Roco (Jun 8, 2012)

was the german card anygood?


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

forgot there was boxing on BN. oh well


----------



## Alf (Jul 26, 2013)

Loco Roco said:


> was the german card anygood?


hernandez vs arslan was actually a surprisingly good fight.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Rob Palmtree land..


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh no..khan!!!!


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

King Amir in the studio.....:ibutt


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

and mr khan states the obvious from a simple ass question..lol


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

Why can't people from Sheffield say "was"?


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

Just got up to watch this. What a load of shit boxing is when you got to get up/stay up until stupid o'clock in the morring. WAR KELL


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Im excited, a card worth staying up for then the main event!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

welsh_dragon83 said:


> Just got up to watch this. What a load of shit boxing is when you got to get up/stay up until stupid o'clock in the morring. WAR KELL


aren't we used to it?? it's part of our damn weekend cycle..lol


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Proper buzzing for this. Come on Kell!


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

I dont mind staying up you just got to pick and choose when. Sadly the good fights have dried up this year so more and more I dont bother staying up. 3 decent fights here, better undercard than the Mayweather one.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

I like staying up for the Boxing, watching sports live anyway is much better, i don't get the same buzz watched it the next day, even when i don't know the result. hard to explain.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lmao kung fu kell!


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Loco Roco said:


> was the german card anygood?


Hernandez vs Arslan was a good fight and Culcay & Zeuge put in good performances, whilst Culcay-Real was one sided it was still reasonably entertaining. Worth a watch I reckon


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Looks weird seeing Jimmy Lennon with sunglasses on!


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

shenmue said:


> I like staying up for the Boxing, watching sports live anyway is much better, i don't get the same buzz watched it the next day, even when i don't know the result. hard to explain.


I know exactly what you mean.

When you're watching it live it feels like anything can happen at any moment. But when you watch it recorded you know that there is a determined set of events which are unchangable, it takes part of the excitement away.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Really poor crowd there


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

outdoors.

mcguigan-cruz kinda surroundings.

let's hope the brit wins this time. :hey


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Trippy said:


> I know exactly what you mean.
> 
> When you're watching it live it feels like anything can happen at any moment. But when you watch it recorded you know that there is a determined set of events which are unchangable, it takes part of the excitement away.


:deal exactly well said.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> Really poor crowd there


Looks about 1/4 full. Absolutely idiotic having it at the Stub Hub though when fuck all of the fighters are from or based near there.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

adamcanavan said:


> Really poor crowd there


It was sold out when i went there for Maidana vs Lopez fight, although wasn't really full until the Lara fight if i remember correctly.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

folks cant even see the fight properly, lol.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Guess ill come here to the Brit forum you guys have a nice lil rbr going.


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Go on Estrada


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Edit:Figuerora doesnt look my much, but shit he throws some beautiful punches.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Good action.


----------



## mountainrobo (Aug 27, 2013)

Wouldn't be best pleased if you are on the side with the sun in your eyes


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

good round from estrada..he coming to win!


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

10-9 Estrada. This one could be good :yep


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

This could get good, anything like arakawa (I think) fight then I'll be happy


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

Peter Barlow said:


> I dont mind staying up you just got to pick and choose when. Sadly the good fights have dried up this year so more and more I dont bother staying up. 3 decent fights here, better undercard than the Mayweather one.


Ye as iv got to get up early with my 18month son early on Saturdays I don't really stay up anymore apart from mega fights, but at to get up for this


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Estrada is winning imo but Figuerora is starting to do well.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Estrada jabbed the fuck outta him there


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

*Porter vs Brook, Bika vs Dirrell II, Figueroa vs Estrada; Hernandez vs Arslan...*

JMM looking smooth


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Ouch


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

Is that big John McCarthy at ringside ?


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

@Bogotazo wanna merge all of these RBR threads together?


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Mat_Cauthon said:


> JMM looking smooth


He always does, piss drinking gets results.


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

Cracking fight to get the night started, got it 29-28 fig do far


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Figuero is basically a LW Brandon Rios. He has no head movement and get's caught clean but the punches just bounce off him and he keeps coming forward, never in a dull fight.


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Good fight Figueroa in control in that round


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

omar Fig is pushing estrada back, could be an interesting few rounds.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Retweeted by Ryan Bivins​​​*Kurt_Ward* ‏@BoxingAsylum  3m
> Kellie Maloney enjoying the Hernandez fight tonight http://bit.ly/1pp1DEP #boxing​​​


Showing a bit of leg there, the saucy minx!!!


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

There be some good fights to make with Figueroa at light welter, how do you guys think burns would have done against him for this belt?


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Booooooooom


Fair play enjoy lads :cheers

You're missing Khans top class punditry....:deal


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Felix said:


> Showing a bit of leg there, the saucy minx!!!


Not Ted Bundy's type.


----------



## thechosen1 (Nov 21, 2013)

Can't tell if it's my eyes or if that ring is massive


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

welsh_dragon83 said:


> There be some good fights to make with Figueroa at light welter, how do you guys think burns would have done against him for this belt?


Burns would have took a sustained beating.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Cant believe Kellie Maloneys getting 400k to do Big Brother. Makes me a tad more cynical now about the whole thing.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Not Ted Bundy's type.


No she's more Norman Bates'/Buffalo Bill's type!


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> @Bogotazo wanna merge all of these RBR threads together?


Just did right?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

thechosen1 said:


> Can't tell if it's my eyes or if that ring is massive


not just you, it looks big, lol..maybe its the midgets in there.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Felix said:


> No she's more Norman Bates'/Buffalo Bill's type!


:rofl


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

One time Keith Thurman looking like a G in the crowd.


----------



## thechosen1 (Nov 21, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> not just you, it looks big, lol..maybe its the midgets in there.


Thanks midgets don't help


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

One time Keith doesn't fancy the chances of Brook winning, thinks Porter will be too intense. Showtime interview just. Says he wants to test Khan at WW.


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Fuck me what a round that was


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

That cut was clearly from heads coming together. Nasty brutal cut.


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

proper gash that.

i like this figueroa.

not the prettiest but it works for him.:bbb


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

This isn't going to last long with a gash like that.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lovely!!!


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Oh !!


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Nice finish, good fight.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

sick!!!!


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Great stuff


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Well, that's one way to react to a bad cut.


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

Gutsy little fucker ain't he.


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

enjoyed that.

probably wouldn't beat crawford.

but i wanna see it.


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

Well done Figueroa then he knew he didn't have long left before it was called off due to cut so he had to go for it


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

hitman_hatton1 said:


> enjoyed that.
> 
> probably wouldn't beat crawford.
> 
> but i wanna see it.


Me too he could be in a few fun fights at 140 also


----------



## ad2560 (Jun 6, 2013)

The brutal brothers would get where a fart wouldn't. Always in some fighters corner licking their bullet hole


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

possibly the fight of the night, i loved it.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Figueroa sounds slightly camp but he is a tough man, its weird ha.


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

I fucking Love Sakio Bika. The guy is a proper G. I think Dirrell edges this on points though.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

The Dogs in the house

#ANDTHENEW

:deal


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

big fight for anthony.

shame andre weren't put in there.

deffo the more talented of the two.


----------



## CheckHook (Jun 6, 2013)

Trippy said:


> I know exactly what you mean.
> 
> When you're watching it live it feels like anything can happen at any moment. But when you watch it recorded you know that there is a determined set of events which are unchangable, it takes part of the excitement away.


summed up my thoughts perfectly.


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

Come on bika got money on you, he looks confident


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

no ringwalks?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Dirrell found a way to lose out on title last time. His right hand had a home all night last time and he just stopped and allowed Bika to close range and rough him up and outwork him. 

I think in all honesty Bika will just scrape by here. I think it's going to be another rough, messy, scrap.


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

bika gets dq'd calling it now


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

This fight is going to be ugly haha


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

craigseventy said:


> bika gets dq'd calling it now


Could be a good call. Jack Reiss getting mad already lol


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Well this is gonna be a 2nd round DQ loss for one of these two :conf


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

How much stops is ref calling here? STFU and let them get on with it.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Ugly and dirty from the go


----------



## biglads (Jun 14, 2012)

Can't see this going 12 somehow


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

Bombs away


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Dirrell's got to sort it out asap or this will become Bika's fight and he will get overwhelmed.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Fucking hell this is messy.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

it has potential but the ugly grappling is ruining it.


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

that straight out of the public bar comment made me chuckle. :lol:


----------



## mountainrobo (Aug 27, 2013)

Love how the ref told them they look like shit mid round


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

Peter Barlow said:


> How much stops is ref calling here? STFU and let them get on with it.


this, let them try to work out at least


----------



## thechosen1 (Nov 21, 2013)

Crazy tactics from Dirrell


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

''you look like shit doing this'' ha great reffing


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Groves has a serious chance against either of these. Could even take place in London.


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

Peter Barlow said:


> Groves has a serious chance against either of these. Could even take place in London.


I wouldn't judge anyone from a bika fight. Would be a good fight to make though.


----------



## sugar ray sheepskin (Jul 16, 2012)

whos the cunt who keeps barking?


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

sugar ray sheepskin said:


> whos the cunt who keeps barking?


Dirrells hypeman, its cos his nickname is the Dog..!


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

sugar ray sheepskin said:


> whos the cunt who keeps barking?


Idiot member of Dirrel's "dog squad"


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Too late at night for this shit, awful fight


----------



## Azadi (Jan 28, 2014)

2 rounds a piece


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Dirty fucking pro fight. Fucking disgusting.


----------



## sugar ray sheepskin (Jul 16, 2012)

Peter Barlow said:


> Dirrells hypeman, its cos his nickname is the Dog..!


isnt that detrimental to him? if you need someone to follow you round 
barking you're in trouble


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

Dirrel said he can adjust. We'll not to well he can't


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

Just woken up. Please do it Kell. We really do need someone to go out there and get a title for once.


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

This is brutal, and not in a good way.

Incidentally, there's a woman about 5 rows back from ringside who's head has been turned in the opposite way of the boxing since the broadcast began. Hasn't watched a single punch being thrown.

Why bother even going ?


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

Is that AC Slater sitting beside De La Hoya?


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Anyone got a HD link?


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm sick of watching Bika in these fucking awful fights. Dirrell is no better but fuck me, it's terrible to watch.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Peter Barlow said:


> Too late at night for this shit, awful fight


If you haven't already this is a perfect chance to put that pizza in the oven.


----------



## Peek-a-boo (Aug 15, 2014)

Mat_Cauthon said:


> This is brutal, and not in a good way.
> 
> Incidentally, there's a woman about 5 rows back from ringside who's head has been turned in the opposite way of the boxing since the broadcast began. Hasn't watched a single punch being thrown.
> 
> Why bother even going ?


One of my pet hates is that. Although can't blame her with this fight!


----------



## Dragon Punch (May 15, 2014)

Finally some clean punches from Dirrell - FFS more of the same please as this has been a terrible fight - Bika is awful


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Jack said:


> I'm sick of watching Bika in these fucking awful fights. Dirrell is no better but fuck me, it's terrible to watch.


I nearly cant watch anymore, I'm not scoring it and am barely looking up from the laptop. Its an utter disgrace, I think Dirrell will win but everyones a loser at this point.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

shenmue said:


> If you haven't already this is a perfect chance to put that pizza in the oven.


If the fight keeps going like this, he'll probably end up sticking his head in the oven.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Jack said:


> I'm sick of watching Bika in these fucking awful fights. Dirrell is no better but fuck me, it's terrible to watch.


It's not like they're are low balling him with cash - he's getting the same as Porter and Brook combined!


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Jack said:


> If the fight keeps going like this, he'll probably end up sticking his head in the oven.


:rofl, this is painful viewing for sure.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Peter Barlow said:


> I nearly cant watch anymore, I'm not scoring it and am barely looking up from the laptop. Its an utter disgrace, I think Dirrell will win but everyones a loser at this point.


Yeah, I agree, mate. It's an appalling fight to watch. I'm generally a fan of rough tactics but this is completely excessive and crosses that boundary between 'rough but interesting' and 'fucking ugly and uncoordinated'. It's one of the worst fights I've seen in a long, long time and I don't want to watch either man any time soon.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Shit attendance too - must be only 5,000 there


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

shenmue said:


> If you haven't already this is a perfect chance to put that pizza in the oven.





Jack said:


> If the fight keeps going like this, he'll probably end up sticking his head in the oven.


:rofl

I ended up cooking chicken instead. Less calories at this time of night....:yep


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Anybody else lost picture on Virgin media?


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Lilo said:


> Shit attendance too - must be only 5,000 there


It won't break the attendance record like the Maidana vs Lopez fight that i went to last year, i think lopez was local though so that is probably why, loads of Argies and Maidana fans there though as well.


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

the fight before this one was fucking great and this is just terrible to watch. Has anyone even tried to score this?


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Peter Barlow said:


> :rofl
> 
> I ended up cooking chicken instead. Less calories at this time of night....:yep


I've just finished 2 Cheese and Onion walkers crisps and a snickers bar. Keeps me energized ha. (everything is smaller these days, Snickers bar is like a mini bar now, its a shame)


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

Bika. :lol:


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

I see the fight hasn't improved i stopped watching it a few rounds ago, awful shit let's just hope the main event is quality.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

craigseventy said:


> the fight before this one was fucking great and this is just terrible to watch. Has anyone even tried to score this?


Dirrell is leading, even more so now with the corrupt ref taking a point away.


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

bika's in deep here.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Peter Barlow said:


> Groves has a serious chance against either of these. Could even take place in London.


Yes,I agree he's technically got a chance. But either one could stick the nugget in and put an untimely end to the fight,causing it to go to the cards. Plus Id be willing to bet although Bika is the worse of the two at it, George will be hoping he wins this. No way,IMO that Dirrell comes here after his brother lost a close one. Plus Bika wouldn't get away with the dirty stuff here like he is in California.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Just like Cortez in Maidana vs Khan. the ref's eyes are glued to one fighter. he only has interest in Bika, his eyes are constantly on him. Corrupt ref.


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

12downfor10 said:


> Anybody else lost picture on Virgin media?


Aye


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

just had to neck a pre workout to stay awake for this shit


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Dirrell will win this and as a Groves fan I think hes the tougher fight. Groves would be too fast for Bika.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

12downfor10 said:


> Anybody else lost picture on Virgin media?


Pay your bills.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Bika is getting clapped up.


----------



## Anthrax (Jun 10, 2014)

FFS virgin :ibutt


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Once a Dirrell, always a Dirrell


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

Fucking brutal, no picture.
Mind this happened with the last Ricky Burns fight as well.
Fuck this, I'm going to bed.


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Aye, mine's gone off too.


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

craigseventy said:


> the fight before this one was fucking great and this is just terrible to watch. Has anyone even tried to score this?


give up after the 3rd


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

is it just virgin?


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

not sure if streams are allowed here?


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Peter Barlow said:


> Dirrell will win this and as a Groves fan I think hes the tougher fight. Groves would be too fast for Bika.


Another factor is he will have to travel.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Thank god I used one of my free vouchers on now tv. 

I really wanna see Brook get twatted.


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

my skys ok


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Anthrax said:


> FFS virgin :ibutt


i thought it was because the free period had ended? none of the sky sports channels are working for me


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Even though i'm upstairs watching a HD Showtime stream, i checked my TV downstairs and my Virgin still works. weird.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

im feeling the same vibe as khan v maidana..not long now lads.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

craigseventy said:


> not sure if streams are allowed here?


Was a few posted earlier tonight, a blind eye probably be shown at this time of night!


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

Sky is fine, just Virgin it appears.


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> im feeling the same vibe as khan v maidana..not long now lads.


Me too, regardless of the result this will surely be a cracking fight


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Even though i'm upstairs watching a HD Showtime stream, i checked my TV downstairs and my Virgin still works. weird.


You got a link mate?

I think Virgin is down and out for the count if you were depending on the free weekend.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

i've had to switch to my phone...thank fuck i didnt rely on recording this and watching it in the morning


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

Look at the blonde behind Espinoza :ibutt


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> im feeling the same vibe as khan v maidana..not long now lads.


If its half as good, half as dramatic has that then it will be a FOTYC.


----------



## Anthrax (Jun 10, 2014)

It said in sky's blurb that Fight Night would be included in the free view.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Trippy said:


> You got a link mate?
> 
> I think Virgin is down and out for the count if you were depending on the free weekend.


http://kingstreams.tv/sky-sports-1-live-stream.php


----------



## Jimmo (Jun 17, 2013)

Channel down in my bedroom on the regular box, downstairs on HD is working fine though :huh


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Its also still working on my dodgy cable box as well.


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

Sky have pulled the plug on the 6am to 6am freebie for Virgin media users, at 3.30am.
Does the world want me to go fucking full mentalist again ? Is that it ?


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thank fuck this shit is over


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Jack Reiss was terrible I think far too much "Stop". Should have just let them go at it.


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

shenmue said:


> http://kingstreams.tv/sky-sports-1-live-stream.php


:good


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Hideous fight. Thank fuck it's over.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

this fight nearly made me walk out the house, never again!


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Not to long now lads, my hearts beating fast for this one, waited so long to see Brook at world level.


----------



## Maxsplit (Aug 15, 2013)

Peter Barlow said:


> Dirrell will win this and as a Groves fan I think hes the tougher fight. Groves would be too fast for Bika.


Definitely the harder fight for Groves.

Bute, who has a worse chin than Groves possibly, has already wiped the floor with Bika in a wide decision.

Dirrell is the MUCH tougher fight!


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> this fight nearly made me walk out the house, never again!


The kind of fight that would put a casual off watching Boxing again.


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

only 1 pt for one judge.:lol:


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Mat_Cauthon said:


> Sky have pulled the plug on the 6am to 6am freebie for Virgin media users, at 3.30am.
> Does the world want me to go fucking full mentalist again ? Is that it ?


Sky have probably done it hoping customers blame VirginMedia.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks Al!!!!!!


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Glad my Sky freebie cut out midway through that.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

come on Kell!!!


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

Maxsplit said:


> Definitely the harder fight for Groves.
> 
> Bute, who has a worse chin than Groves possibly, has already wiped the floor with Bika in a wide decision.
> 
> Dirrell is the MUCH tougher fight!


get him over to fight degale.

groves has had his chance.

i'd make degale favourite over anthony.

still say andre is the better of the two.

slicker.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

It's happening lads..... Kell Brook finally fighting for a title..... never thought for I'd see the day.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Maxsplit said:


> Definitely the harder fight for Groves.
> 
> Bute, who has a worse chin than Groves possibly, has already wiped the floor with Bika in a wide decision.
> 
> Dirrell is the MUCH tougher fight!


Dirrell didn't show it tonight but he has good power, he could for sure KO Groves mid to late.


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

Mat_Cauthon said:


> Sky have pulled the plug on the 6am to 6am freebie for Virgin media users, at 3.30am.
> Does the world want me to go fucking full mentalist again ? Is that it ?


FUCKING HELL. Did you just see that? Once in a lifetime that shit


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

hitman_hatton1 said:


> get him over to fight degale.
> 
> groves has had his chance.
> 
> ...


Groves has a WBC final eliminator in September, fight would likely be in December or January. If Froch fights Chavez, De Gale wont be having that World Title fight anytime soon.


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> It's happening lads..... Kell Brook finally fighting for a title..... never thought for I'd see the day.


Lmao was about to post this.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

now sky sports mobile keeps cutting out as well...having to switch to mobdro


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

just woke up, AND THE NEW!


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Maidana on Showtime looking like an absolute G. War Maidana!!!


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Unleash hell Kell.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Just tuned in. Did dirrel win?

Have dirrell to win and porter to ko/tko special k double.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> It's happening lads..... Kell Brook finally fighting for a title..... never thought for I'd see the day.


He's not in the ring yet, don't jump he gun


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

I fucking love Chino i'll honestly scream the house down if he somehow beats Mayweather. Can't see it sadly


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

Half expecting Kell to get injured walking to the ring :rofl

Never been a huge Kell fan, but my Heart is saying Kell, but my head is saying Porter.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

WAR KELL!


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Fuck it. War Kell.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Stunkie said:


> He's not in the ring yet, don't jump he gun


Hahaha this fight was as elusive as Wladimir v Haye.


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

WAR KELL


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

War kellie


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

War Brook. We need him to run just so we can see US TV interview him after. "Ya know, it wot tough, tough fight, ya know, but I just want to say thanks, ya know, to all those fans back home home who, ya know, stayed up all night wi' their coca colas n packet of crisps to watch men, ya know. Top class, ya know! Proper Bo!"


----------



## biglads (Jun 14, 2012)

Amir Khan doing his very best to be nice about Kell:rofl


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

I hate streams that keep stuttering..


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Crean said:


> Just tuned in. Did dirrel win?
> 
> Have dirrell to win and porter to ko/tko special k double.


Yup, Dirrell won by UD.


----------



## thechosen1 (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

Fucking hell he's here


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm nervous lads. Really nervous


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

Brook KOs porter, 
whilst porter rushes in all uncoordinated,
right hook from brook,
porter doesnt know what him hit :bbb


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Its happening...


----------



## biglads (Jun 14, 2012)

Nice jacket, Eddie


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

was that rob on tv?


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

Rob on tele with the flag haha!


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Lol who saw rob with the british flag


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

he's in the ring..surely no time to get injured now


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

HERE WE GO!!!! WAR KELL!!!

Can't handle the U.S.A U.S.A chants.


----------



## dennison (Nov 15, 2012)

Anybody see rob then :lol: ?


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

Brook not looking confident, I hope he's got his head sorted...


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

Clev pulls off the headband better than Porter.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Me arse has gone.


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

Fuck was that rob with the flag????


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

There no easy way out!


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

lol I think I just saw Rob Palmer with the Britain flag.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

shit..oh man, i sense a nasty ending.. porter.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

lol please tell me someone screen shotted Rob, Terrier and the British lads. Pretty sure that was them


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Let's goooo


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

jonnyclash1 said:


> War kellie


:huh










And the NEW Celebrity Big Brother Champion of the Wooooorld.


----------



## dennison (Nov 15, 2012)

I think one of them was wearing an England shirt too


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

War Brook!


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

Brook look shook


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

dave parris!!!


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Good to see the gang there!


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

Brook is shook


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Dave Parris a judge....:rofl


----------



## biglads (Jun 14, 2012)

'mon Kell


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Come on Kell you fuck!!


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

The lads sticking it to the yanks haha...nice one Rob!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

nerves as fuck.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

porter and is dad in some gay trance


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

just hope kell doesn't freeze!


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Are Porter and his dad trying to waltz?


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Porter to win ko/ tko rd 6


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

that was slightly gay


----------



## ShaneTheSherriff (Jul 19, 2013)

Good luck Kell!:bbb


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Seen Rob and Adam there again, theres fuck all Brits out there and there ringside so probably will show up again. War Brook!


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Porter still rushing in, Kell is going to catch him with that right as he comes in


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

kell clipped him at the end?


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

Nice finish.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Was porter shock at the end of the round?


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Wow, very good start from Kell.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Good round for Brook. Porter was hurt at the end.


----------



## OneTrueKenners (Jan 28, 2014)

Buzzed him there.


----------



## thechosen1 (Nov 21, 2013)

Nice shot on bell that got his RESPECT


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> kell clipped him at the end?


I don't know why the commentators didn't mention that, it looked like it got Porters attention


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

1-0 Brook


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

I thought Porter won the round but Breook is going to catch him eventually imo.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Sky sports commentators are atrocious. It's not even that they are being patriotic or anything, they are just calling the wrong things.

Porter did well early half of that rd, they big up brook. End of round brook buzzes porter, nothing said.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Brook 2-0


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Kell cut by a nut


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

Fuck. Cut


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

man, brook is uncomfortable in there but shown he can hurt or back off porter!


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

I think Watt is being unfair Brook has started very well 2-0 for me although Porter won the first half of the round.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Brook 2-0. His work is cleaner but Porter is, as expected, busier. Two close rounds though.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

This isnt going the distance thats for sure couple more rounds at most.


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

Brook two up for me, Watt is clueless


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Commentary is fucking awful


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Brook has his number. He is tying up porter at the right times, boxing when he needs. Very Fucking intelligent, I'm not happy ha ha..


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Porter fighting like a kid. If Brook can stay composed he should dominate this down the stretch imo.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Brook lacking composure looking very nervous and not landing alot of punches but when he strings a few hes hurting Porter.

Think the cut could come into play soon.


----------



## Dragon Punch (May 15, 2014)

Fcuk sky with these cnuting adds


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Another close round, probably just for Porter although the best shot of the round was a great right from Brook.


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

Think brook has landed better but porter is probably winning the judges over (bullshit though...wrestling and being relentless is not ring generalship...very hatton esque performance from Porter)


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

watching usa commentary they seem to have porter up


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

2-1 Brook for me. Porter needs to calm down, looking so wild!


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

British commentary is annoying me tonight usually I'm fine with it but tonight get are chatting shit


----------



## mountainrobo (Aug 27, 2013)

Problem Brook will have is if Conte's special pills allow Porter to continue like this for 12 rounds at the pace he is going


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

Watt saying he hasn't hurt Porter, he fucking has!


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

Sky have got to get rid of these clowns asap


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

3-0 Brook for me but all rounds were close so far.


----------



## SniffMyBadger (Jul 18, 2012)

Porter has one ugly style


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

lost a bit of confidence brook.

last 2 for porter.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

3-1 Brook


----------



## biglads (Jun 14, 2012)

Brook with some nice stuff but he needs to do more of it


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I hope judges aren't going to give Porter rounds based purely on his activity because his accuracy is so low at points, like in that round. 3-1 Brook for me.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

3-1 brook


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

Would say Porter is ruining the fight. Probably going his way but Kell absolutely isn't "behind" in sense of the actual fight.


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

SniffMyBadger said:


> Porter has one ugly style


Yep a style Floyd don't want to give no eye contact to


----------



## sugar ray sheepskin (Jul 16, 2012)

hailings got a major hard on for porter


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Porter will take these rounds by flashy workrate. 

Fair play to Kell he lasted the early onslaught, I just think this fight is the worst possible introduction to World Level.


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

Doom and gloom from commentators. It's like this fucking forum!


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Porter well up here


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Tide is turning slightly..Brook getting walked down more and more without taking solid punches. You feel they are coming though.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Beautiful boxing in that round from Brook. 4-1. His jabs to the head and body are excellent shots from him and Porter is starting to slow down.


----------



## SniffMyBadger (Jul 18, 2012)

If be surprised if Porter can keep this rate up


----------



## ShaneTheSherriff (Jul 19, 2013)

Brook
Brook
Porter
Porter
Brook


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

Yeah, feel that Porter is wearing Brook down with that relentless and messy style.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Adverts starting to piss me off as well now. 3 minutes of scrap followed by a minute of ads. Not a great advert for boxing so far unfortunately.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

3-2 Brook, Porter starting to take over, Dirty fighter is Porter though.


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

porter looks awful to me, no accuracy whatsoeve! Brooks doing the better work but because porter is pressuring and roughing him up he will likely get the judges attention.


----------



## tara1979 (Aug 5, 2014)

The only round I have porter winning is 4, but the other 4 kell has edged, so god knows


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Got Brook up. Horrible watch though..


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

How could anyone give Porter the 5th?!


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

Steve Kim has it 4-1 Brook. Can see that. Such a hard fought to predict the scoring of though


----------



## brian1982 (Jun 1, 2013)

No snap in Kell's punches and starting to flinch from the body shots.


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

tara1979 said:


> The only round I have porter winning is 4, but the other 4 kell has edged, so god knows


Same


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

how are sky scoring the fight?...from the commentary you'd think Porter was winning comfortably


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

Is porter cut?


----------



## SniffMyBadger (Jul 18, 2012)

All the close rounds the Judges will give to Porter


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

5-1 brook


----------



## JUST KOOL (Jun 6, 2014)

Kell Brook via TKO, i stated if the fight develops into a "Shoot Out"....? I will always favor the fighter who can throw the better straight punchers.

And that fighter is Kell Brook! at some point he will catch Shawn Porter!!!


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

I have it 3-2 Kell, but porter is getting close to Fucking Kell up imo..


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

4-2 Brook


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

3-3


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

4-2 Porter.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Better round from Porter. 4-2 to Brook.


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Porter looking like the boss


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

SniffMyBadger said:


> If be surprised if Porter can keep this rate up


Heard of vic the doc???


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

I'm on delay btw..


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I understand why Marquez is frothing at fighting Porter now.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm surprised as just how much sky are on Porters dick.


----------



## JUST KOOL (Jun 6, 2014)

I am not even scoring the fight, because Kell Brook will win via TKO.


----------



## SniffMyBadger (Jul 18, 2012)

Oh yeah, suspicious packets being mixed ringside


----------



## tara1979 (Aug 5, 2014)

Head clash for the cut? Smacked him with the jab!


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Showtime have Brook up 4-2, exact same card as mine. Brook's accuracy is the difference so far.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

I agree, brook should be winning right now..


----------



## tara1979 (Aug 5, 2014)

Another round for kell.


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

good uppercut.

porter's rd though.


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

Porter buzzed again, chin issues


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

Great shot, Brook dealing with the pressure well.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

That rally from Brook at the end was enough to win him the round, I think. I was close before but Porter didn't take those shots well. 5-2 Brook.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

6-1 brook


----------



## tara1979 (Aug 5, 2014)

Porter looks likes he's blowing now. Excellent tactics tying him up for the early rounds as mentioned earlier


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

U.S commentary had kell 2 up going into that round.


----------



## thechosen1 (Nov 21, 2013)

Brook looks stronger inside to me he just doesn't ant to be there to he holds


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

4-3 Brook


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Twice tonight Kell's buzzed Porter. Porter's done well to offset Kell's timing but his lunging in and cuffing punches inside aren't impressing me. I think Kell's doing okay but could do better..


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Kell can catch him here


----------



## SniffMyBadger (Jul 18, 2012)

He's like a mini Clubber Lang


----------



## Peek-a-boo (Aug 15, 2014)

Fucking Watt has Porter up by 3!


----------



## ShaneTheSherriff (Jul 19, 2013)

4-3 Brook.


----------



## mountainrobo (Aug 27, 2013)

Watt is utter shit


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Brook is 5-2 up imo.


----------



## tara1979 (Aug 5, 2014)

Come on kell!


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

He should throw the upper cut more when Porter comes in


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

6-2 brook could have been 7-1 not even close


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Porter is fucked but so is Kell...


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

5-3 Brook


----------



## ShaneTheSherriff (Jul 19, 2013)

Another 1 for Brook, even Jim will have to give him that 1.


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

Porter is as shocking poor world champ. Zero boxing skills just a athlete


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Porter looking quite sluggish there at the end.


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

Brooks to lose. Go out and take it Kell.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

4-4


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Good round for Brook again. 6-2. Porter needs to do something different because he's being outjabbed at range and does nothing but wildly flail when he's on the inside, which isn't nearly as effective as what Brook is doing.


----------



## ShaneTheSherriff (Jul 19, 2013)

Another 1 for Brook, even Jim will have to give him that round.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Kell's hesitation needs to go and he needs to throw and throw and throw some more. Loop the punches, double the right hand. Stab the body with the jab.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I'd like to say 5-3 Kell but I have a horrible feeling the judges are sitting with 5-3 Porter.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

7-2 brook


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

porter again for me.

not pretty.

brook too passive.


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Porter punches lacking real snap he is jus smothering and throwing but no accuracy or power in them


----------



## No Fear (May 28, 2013)

John Ruiz would turn off in disgust watching Porter.


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

American pundits have Brook winning, Porter still 1/3 fav, Do bookies know the corrupt judges


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

Porter looks very beatable right now...


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

Porter landed more punches, brook higher accuracy by miles, as per showtime stats.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

7-2 Brook. He's the better boxer by a distance.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

5-4 Porter, lads Kell isn't well up in this one or something, it's been a very even fight


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

how the hell did Watt score the last round to Porter


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Porter seems to be in love with his own inflated sense of power..


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Brooks not winning this on the cards lads if he goes that far. Al Haymon vs Dave Parris only one winner. Its closer than most have it also IMO.


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

Jim watt only given brook 3 rounds. Is it me or this mad?


----------



## SniffMyBadger (Jul 18, 2012)

Ugly fight


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Horrible fight that Porter will have won in the first 4 rounds


----------



## malt vinegar (Jun 5, 2013)

if this is close on the cards hearn should hang his head in shame he didnt get this fight over here


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

7-3 brook


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Brook need to make these last two torrid for Porter


----------



## OneTrueKenners (Jan 28, 2014)

Cant see how anyone could have Porter winning, but cant trust home judges.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

5-5


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

All US writers and Showtime have Brook ahead by at least two.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

makeithappen said:


> Porter landed more punches, brook higher accuracy by miles, as per showtime stats.


I wonder how many of those shots were thrown when Brook was holding Porter? I think a lot because in terms of clean shots, the difference in accuracy is massive. Porter only has 'success' with nothing shots from on the inside.


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

I bet this is going to be a close porter decision


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

*someone please link me!!!! PLEASE!!*


----------



## mountainrobo (Aug 27, 2013)

It's close but Brook is by far the better boxer and should be a couple ahead. Winning these last 2 should be enough


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

The Sky commentary is so biased against Brook. What the fuck are they watching?!


----------



## thechosen1 (Nov 21, 2013)

I have only scored 2 for Porter Watts been getting his vigara pills from Conte


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Throw the upper cut brook


----------



## BuffDopey (May 6, 2014)

Brook is going to get jobbed, time to go all in.


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

Win this last round and it's Brooks (if judging fairly)


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

mountainrobo said:


> It's close but Brook is by far the better boxer and should be a couple ahead. Winning these last 2 should be enough


The Ring and Showtime both have Brook winning clearly. I can't see any argument for Porter being able to win without knockdowns, yet Jim Watt has him two rounds up.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

8-3


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Brook got this.


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

Porter needs a knockdown now, surely. Despite Watt's ludicrous card.


----------



## ShaneTheSherriff (Jul 19, 2013)

7-4 Brook, but I think the robbery is coming.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

6-5 Brook. Lads i don't see how you think Brook is a mile ahead, the first 4 were either way Porter won 5 and 6 clear.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Jack said:


> The Sky commentary is so biased against Brook. What the fuck are they watching?!


They see things i don't see and don't see in replays..


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

Jesus jim watt is a plank.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

thechosen1 said:


> I have only scored 2 for Porter Watts been getting his vigara pills from Conte


Yeah, I have two for Porter, possibly 3. It's a one sided fight.


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

Showtime stats. Brooks lands more and way more accurate.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Brooks, unless he gets KO'd, no doubt.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> They see things i don't see and don't see in replays..


Yep, I agree. Neither can read a fight at all.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

I must be watching a completely different fight to you blokes


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

8-4 brook not even close. i dont even like brook


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Even a draw on my card the last was a Porter round.


----------



## biglads (Jun 14, 2012)

I had it 115-115 ....


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

I didn't score this because i can't score fights ill be biased on


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Jesus lads it wasn't a clear Brook win, listen to the Showtime lads they all agree a close fight, if Brook looses he's hard done by not robbed. You could find 6 rounds to give Porter easily.


----------



## ShaneTheSherriff (Jul 19, 2013)

Well done Kell, great performance!

not convinced he will get the decision though...


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

porter should get it.

some swing rds in there.

but brook just didn't do enough.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Max De Luca is a terrible judge then again so is Dave Parris. Fuck knows what they scored it. 

But I'm assuming 2 Yank judges, Al Haymon fighter, close fight in America = Porter. Really really hope Kell pulls it in!


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

How did Devon lose to this fighter


----------



## mountainrobo (Aug 27, 2013)

Even Porter knows he hasn't own, wouldn't surprise me if it's a draw to take the easy way out


----------



## Peek-a-boo (Aug 15, 2014)

116-112 Brook


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Brook won that for me. Ugly fight but he did everything asked of him in my thoughts leading up. Porter looked unhappy, ragged. Brook looked content and seemed more controlled in his work. But it was so scrappy it was hard to score..

I think sadly he will lose this..


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

Watt 10-10 in last round. Jesus Christ


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

A draw wouldn't shock me


----------



## BuffDopey (May 6, 2014)

Brook wide.

Really impressed he proved me wrong there he's a real champ. Don't think he gets the nod though hope I'm wrong again


----------



## malt vinegar (Jun 5, 2013)

jim watts known for maverick cards never mind the judges


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

The fans in the arena know, Porter knows, Showtime know, The Ring know... even the anti-British Fat Dan has Brook winning 116-112. Yet Sky have Porter winning by 2 :lol:

Brook easily won. A decision against him would be a genuine robbery.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Dan Rafeal has it 116-112 Brook....


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Gary Barlow said:


> 8-4 brook not even close. i dont even like brook


same here


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

YES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BuffDopey (May 6, 2014)

Booooooooo


----------



## biglads (Jun 14, 2012)

FUCK YEAH


----------



## malt vinegar (Jun 5, 2013)

get in he deserved that


----------



## mountainrobo (Aug 27, 2013)

Justice, well deserved


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

Absolutely fucking awesome


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Good scorecards.
Well done Kell!:happy


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Porter won that fight comfortably


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Fair play to Brook proved us wrong.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Get in! War Brook!!!!


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Yessssssssssssssssssss yessssssssssssssssss yessssssssssssssssssss yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss i just woke up ervyone up i dont care yesssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

fuckin yes! americans can score fights


----------



## BuffDopey (May 6, 2014)

Oh wtf! [email protected]!! Yes get in


----------



## OneTrueKenners (Jan 28, 2014)

Get the fuck in!!!!!!

China chin Khan next, yea baby.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:rofl at the change in the tone of commentary as soon as Brook got announced the winner.

Well done Brook. A win for boxing imo. Porter's style was awful tonight.


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

Get in lad!


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Yes Kell!!!!!!!


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

A superstar is born


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

WOOT!!! MY God!!!


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

Yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

icemax said:


> Porter won that fight comfortably


Fuck off! You have to be joking.


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

Get in!


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssssssssss get the fuck in woooooooooooooooooooooo

war brook


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Thats bad


----------



## mountainrobo (Aug 27, 2013)

This is the perfect excuse to get rid of Watt and Halling after that pathetic display during the fight


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

i disagree with that.

but fuck it who cares. :lol:

make the khan fight. :yep


----------



## ShaneTheSherriff (Jul 19, 2013)

Fucking get in!

LOL at Hawling and Watts embarrassment!:rofl


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Yesssssssssssssss fucking buzzing, fuck off watt you cunt, porter lunging in throwing wild punches


----------



## QuietStorm (Oct 26, 2013)

:eddie


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

And the new!!. 

He did it lads, he did it!!. Finally he showed people even in a rough, horrible fight that he's a world class fighter. 

Boxing beat wrestling today. Porter has wonderful hip flex moves but he's horrendous to watch. Sorry...


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

Is that rob's flag draped over Kell?


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Damn right..Jim watt should retire.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Lads your being harsh on Watt and Halling it was a close fight! Brook deserved the win alright and credit to him but to suggest it was one sided is stupid.


----------



## Peek-a-boo (Aug 15, 2014)

Fucking yes!! Watt & Halling need to go though, shocking commentary and scoring


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

Brook vs khan next


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

117-111 wtf


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

Haha.

I'm not calling anyone out but, ya know, Keith Thurman, er, ya know...*internal monologue: who else fights at this weight??* ...er, Floyd mayweather
, ya know."

Haha


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

I had brook by 3 , clear enough to me. Watt was talking through his arse.

This is from me, a guy who backed porter.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> Lads your being harsh on Watt and Halling it was a close fight! Brook deserved the win alright and credit to him but to suggest it was one sided is stupid.


It might of been a bit closer then 117-111 like one judge had but when you re watch it you will see Brook won comfortably. Porter just rushing in throwing wild punches while Brook was picking his shots and landing a lot cleaner punches.


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

Porter about to cry


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

icemax said:


> Porter won that fight comfortably


No he didn't. He just didn't.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

I have to admit Brook proved me wrong tonight, things i didn't think he had he showed in this fight, God i'm dreading Hearns smug face though, at least we will have Khan vs Brook though.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Well fucking done to Brook, I didn't believe he'd do it. Boxed a very smart fight and absolutely deserved that, like him or hate him. Big fights await.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

All of the lights!!!!!


----------



## SniffMyBadger (Jul 18, 2012)

And that wasn't even the Parris card!!!


----------



## bruthead (Jun 20, 2013)

Don't see how you could score that to Porter. 

Brook landed virtually all the eye-catching punches and, apart from the effect of the headbutt, he looks unmarked.

Dave Parris, deary me, Eddie won't be paying his flights next time.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

He ain't gonna be fighting one time any time soon 

Thought it was alot closer 

Expected brook too stop him , never thought he would get a decision out there


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

:lol: Eddie squealing like a little girl when the winner was announced.


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

So who next for Kell he is right people will be lining up to fight him he has some massive fights ahead now khan fight?


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Marlow said:


> No he didn't. He just didn't.


I just cant see how someone can win a fight 117-111 when he had his arse handed to him in the first five rounds


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Shout out to everyone who picked brook from the start.

We had faith in our boy and he shocked the world.

Im so happy for him


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

a few years back i predicted Brook , McDonnell and Frampton to become World Champs we`re nearly there


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

theres the next sky PPV lined up then...


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

"Yeah, Amir Khan can get in the queue now" - nice little dig


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

American pundits have Brook winning, Porter still 1/3 fav, Do bookies know the corrupt judges


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

wasn't close at all ignore commentary porter landed fuck all. 8-4 i had and could easily see it being a 5 point swing.


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

Classy in defeat from Porter, gotta respect that.

Brook has every reason to be smug now, he's proven himself as a great fighter when almost everyone gave him little chance of winning.

Great Performance.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Sure does look a genius decision going to America and ripping that title away from the champ.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

im so happy for brook,
the cleaner work and hurt porter quiet a few times,
if he was more composed he would have took porter out,
but to be fair porter is a really messy fighter lol


WAR BROOOOOK :smile


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Pleased for Kell - he clearly won that fight imo. Was waiting for the robbery, so fair play to the Americans.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Haha Khan.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Brook deserved to win i just don't think it was the one sided fight many are making out. Surprise Khan had him behind!.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Khan looks well fucked off :lol:


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

What is with the sky hate on Brook? :lol:


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Amir's a natural to replace Watt.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Eddie screaming like a girl getting fucked


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

icemax said:


> I just cant see how someone can win a fight 117-111 when he had his arse handed to him in the first five rounds


I think you're being overly harsh. I had Brook 3-2 up at that point.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Ryan Rhodes is a close mate of Brooks he had it even, surely that shows it was close not like Ryan is going to be scoring rounds for Porter than Kell clearly won.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

kingcobra said:


> Khan looks well fucked off :lol:


He knows he has to fight him now


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

Quality. He looked very strong and composed all night. 

I don't like being negative but Haling and Watt really need replacing. 

Brook gave a good interview to Grey afterwards too. Fucking brilliant.


----------



## sg-85 (Jun 21, 2012)

116-112 brook. Kell had by far the cleaner work when he took the initiative


----------



## OneTrueKenners (Jan 28, 2014)

It seems like english pundits dont have a clue. Everyone in the US had Kell pretty comfortable.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I haven't seen anyone give Porter the fight apart from the two commentators and two pundits on Sky. Even he accepted the loss.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

BHAFC said:


> What is with the sky hate on Brook? :lol:


It's weird isn't it. I thought they'd be over the moon. almost as if they've all done their bollocks in backing Porter.


----------



## shepz (Mar 19, 2014)

Fucking proper happy for Kell.

close fight, but had him by a round. Boxed better, cleaner work and caused the more damage with the hurtful punches. And states wise he landed more with a higher % of punches landed, 

nice one Kell. Long time coming, but he deserves it, looking forward to his first defence.


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

Kell seemed to have another gear too. Wasn't blowing at all. Bodes really well. Showed excellent temperament too. Loved what I saw from him tonight. 

Plus I had him at 9/2 decision.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

OneTrueKenners said:


> It seems like english pundits dont have a clue. Everyone in the US had Kell pretty comfortable.


Really you must have missed the part were they said it was a very close fight. Look Brook deserved to win but don't make out like Brook won by a mile


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Jack said:


> I haven't seen anyone give Porter the fight apart from the two commentators and two pundits on Sky. Even he accepted the loss.


His face said it all even before the score cards were announced.


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Khan wants it


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> Ryan Rhodes is a close mate of Brooks he had it even, surely that shows it was close not like Ryan is going to be scoring rounds for Porter than Kell clearly won.


I just think the majority can't make a case for Porter winning.


----------



## bruthead (Jun 20, 2013)

Normally we have Sky's ridiculous over-hyping of British/Matchroom fighters. 

Now one of them puts in a genuinely classy performance and they give him no credit?


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

I could count on one hand the amount of effective, eye-catching shots Porter landed in that fight. His spoiling, messy inside fighting should not be rewarded over the much cleaner work of Brook. 

Well derserved winner.


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

Brook won that fight, it was a clear win.

I expect Brook to gather a bunch of hating berk's now, similar to the Froch haters. You know us Brits love a loser. :lol:


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

Sky seem to have expectations going in and simply don't change the script at all....really poor


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

"he earned his way to be in the ring with Amir Khan" - Amir Khan :rofl


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> Ryan Rhodes is a close mate of Brooks he had it even, surely that shows it was close not like Ryan is going to be scoring rounds for Porter than Kell clearly won.


Because he is a mong who was listening to Jim Watt and his tiny bounced around boxer brain couldn't decipher an original opinion.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

BHAFC said:


> "he earned his way to be in the ring with Amir Khan" - Amir Khan :rofl


What a knob.


----------



## mountainrobo (Aug 27, 2013)

To be fair to Khan, everything he said was spot on. I wonder if Halling will tell Brook he thought he got hammered


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Khan being a cunt now, he's earned the right to be in the ring with Amir Khan. Brook will spark Khan out if they fight i always thought that with Khans shit chin, but now i'm fully convinced.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

BHAFC said:


> "he earned his way to be in the ring with Amir Khan" - Amir Khan :rofl


Doesnt have a clue.

Brook holds all the cards now


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

Fact that Khan talks about himself in 3rd person makes him the highest of cunts.


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

Brook a G. :rofl


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

You're getting it next boy. Little message for Khan from Brook :lol:


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

"Everybody thought porter was invisible" - amir khan


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

War brook! Really likeable there! 

Queen Khan :rofl


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Queen Khan lol have to admit he is owning Khan tonight.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Rhodes telling Khan straight :lol:


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Khans face when Rhodes basically said that Brook beats Khan :rofl


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

"Now for a couple of results with real significance.." *shows clips of Luke Campbell and Callum Smith knocking over cans* :lol:


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Khan didn't like that haha.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

The guy Campbell beat looks like a crack fiend..


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Poor Khan :lol:


----------



## OneTrueKenners (Jan 28, 2014)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> Really you must have missed the part were they said it was a very close fight. Look Brook deserved to win but don't make out like Brook won by a mile


The two winning cards were about right for me


----------



## Alf (Jul 26, 2013)

haha to 90% of the forum.


----------



## thechosen1 (Nov 21, 2013)

Wear your winning face Kell

I had a Clarkson winning face pic but it won't load


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

jim watt is a right c*nt,
just before the decision was announced ' i have it for porter by one point'
look fair enough thats his opinion,
but the way he suddenly change his who opinion, what a first class tw*t lol :lol:


----------



## Duomo (Apr 11, 2014)

Pre-decided outcome commentary, plus low hype/promotion and not even getting Johnny Nelson and Adam Smith involved (although quite glad to not hear Adam Smith at this time in the morning)... makes you wonder if Sky really believed in Kell's chances from the start. Really happy for him and was really hoping for the win. Think Sky missed a trick here though.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Duomo said:


> Pre-decided outcome commentary, plus low hype/promotion and not even getting Johnny Nelson and Adam Smith involved (although quite glad to not hear Adam Smith at this time in the morning)... makes you wonder if Sky really believed in Kell's chances from the start. Really happy for him and was really hoping for the win. Think Sky missed a trick here though.


Good post.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Duomo said:


> Pre-decided outcome commentary, plus low hype/promotion and not even getting Johnny Nelson and Adam Smith involved (although quite glad to not hear Adam Smith at this time in the morning)... makes you wonder if Sky really believed in Kell's chances from the start. Really happy for him and was really hoping for the win. Think Sky missed a trick here though.


Sky are cunts always have been and always will be. Their boxing coverage is laughable, but Kell has hit the big time now, great to see. They'll show a bit more interest now that PPV money is back!


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

GB boxing wins, im happy..


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Overview of the night:

Campbell and Smith crush two cans.
Bika-Dirrell put on FOTY contender.
Figueroa scores a tasty KO. @BoltonTerrier and @Fredo Warren share a flag and get their mugs on telly.
Brook wins and sets up huge future fights.


----------



## Duomo (Apr 11, 2014)

Peter Barlow said:


> Sky are cunts always have been and always will be. Their boxing coverage is laughable, but Kell has hit the big time now, great to see. They'll show a bit more interest now that PPV money is back!


Obviously the PPV will be inevitable and will sell, but if they had promoted this fight a lot better to get casuals on board, this could have been a boost for non-ppv boxing on Sky (since this was just a regular Sky Sports... and on a day when it was FREE for all with Sky to watch).

I don't really have many hardcore fans on my social media, just some casuals, and I haven't heard a peep from anyone about this fight. A bit more of a push and Sky would have got more buy-in, which would help push the sport a bit more.


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

shenmue said:


> Even though i'm upstairs watching a HD Showtime stream, i checked my TV downstairs and my Virgin still works. weird.


Hi shenmue


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

best comment of the night 
'Queen Khan' haha


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

I was working late and have just finished watching the fight as live (the temptation to fast forward was strong). I usually watch live and lurk on here to get your perspective (some very knowledgeable folks on here). 
Brook won that bout- and by a margin. 
I really wish that sky had the facility that they had for football where you can keep the crowd noise on but cut the commentary. Jim Watt was a world champion and was trained as a commentator by the legend Reg, but...he has no longer got any objectivity whatsoever and seems to be a corporate monkey. 
We all know that Porter was supposed to bowl Brook over but for Christ's sake at least call things as you see them. Brook clearly outboxed Porter just tell people what is happening not what you think may be; or about to be, happening. Just be honest, it's supposed to be what you are there for. Anyway, ramble over, great fight and congratulations to Kell Brook.


----------



## Big Beat (Jul 17, 2014)

Thought it was a close fight. People giving it to Brook by by 4 or more rounds is very partisan in my view. Brook just didn't do enough in the first half of the fight to win by that margin.

Will the IBF get another Wembley fight?............Brook v Khan.............must be crossing their fingers.


----------



## Alf (Jul 26, 2013)

Lilo said:


> Overview of the night:
> 
> Campbell and Smith crush two cans.
> Bika-Dirrell put on FOTY contender.
> ...


bika-dirrell in a foty, are you being sarcastic or did you not see it?


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm signing off for tonight, credit to Brook proved a lot of people wrong tonight.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

The term "exposed" is overused now but Porter was exposed by Brook. I had it close enough and Kell wasnt really that active but he had the cleaner eye catching shots. 

Porter relies far too much on his size power and athleticism. Thats all he has along with blatant headbutting and dirty fighting. He's just a bully that uses his size over opponents. That coupled with his likely PED use and associations with Conte, well it completely turned me off the guy. When he stepped in with a similar sized man in Brook and superior fighter, he was shown up for what he was. 

The weight issues these days are insane. Crazy to think Frankie Gavin could have been in with Shawn Porter? My word, hed eat him alive due to size difference. Just fucked up when they are supposed same weight class.


----------



## Alf (Jul 26, 2013)

Peter Barlow said:


> Sky are cunts always have been and always will be.


great example of how much of an idiot you are, i wish i wasnt too lazy to quote the amount of pure dribble you spouted before the fight!


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Good points. Hopefully he won't be in the picture for a little while. 
But what he did had proved effective.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Porter, unlike in the two prior fights, really had no education in his work at all. Anyone can leap into a clinch and throw loads of shots, missing most, and the ones he did land pretty much meant much less than they should because of how ineffective he was. So so happy right now though, brilliant from Kell


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Nifty.Tech said:


> Hi shenmue


Deserved win, cleaner shots landed in a really ugly fight, Porter far too wild, no accuracy although he has a case for some of the earlier rounds. 8-4 Brook, i don't want to see a rematch.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Alan-Francis-85 said:


> great example of how much of an idiot you are, i wish i wasnt too lazy to quote the amount of pure dribble you spouted before the fight!


What are you talking about? You agree with Skys commentary tonight then? I was cheering for Kell and am delighted he won and have posted such elsewhere. What the fuck are Sky to do with it?

You're just a very stupid man and shit troll. So kindly fuck off.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

In fact Porter sort of reminded me of Karim Mayfield tonight..


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Alan-Francis-85 said:


> bika-dirrell in a foty, are you being sarcastic or did you not see it?


Good lord.

Someone send this man to an Adult Education Centre.


----------



## The Chemist (Jun 14, 2013)

Let's hope sky back boxing after tonight. Need more than just matchroom fighters on channel . Get rid of watt put him as pundit if he under contract still


----------



## ad2560 (Jun 6, 2013)

no chance of getting to sleep. still off me nut on adrenaline


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Does anyone in British boxing throw a better 1-2 than Brook?


----------



## Boro Chris (Sep 12, 2012)

Good composed performance by Brook. Never doubted his ability, just his toughness and experience. Thought he would get stopped late 
but it was Brook who seemed to finish stronger than Porter whose accuracy was very poor. 8-4/9-3 sort of fight for me but a lot of rounds were hard to score so I can understand why some had it close I suppose.


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

BHAFC said:


> What is with the sky hate on Brook? :lol:


Sky are trying to get back in Khan good books after saying before no more PPV


----------



## The Chemist (Jun 14, 2013)

boxfanlut said:


> Sky are trying to get back in Khan good books after saying before no more PPV


Khan fights in USA and kell in Sheffield joint ppv December I reckon.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Yo, Ive just watched back the undercard of the Porter/Brook, as I ended up falling alsleep... I cant believe they didnt show Luke Campbell, Callum Smith or Wilder!!! WTF???


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

Didn't catch the fight until last night and thought Kell won it comfortably enough. I had it 116-112 but can understand a 115-113. Anybody scoring it for Porter needs to re-evaluate how fights are scored.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2014)

Ok so @Chatty @Ernest Shackleton wanted a review of the night. Sorry for the delay I was banned on Sunday.

Was a quality night. Adam @BoltonTerrier) & his mate Ben were to lads. We tailgated with some Mexican boxing fans before going into the stubhub which was a cool expirience. We missed Wilder, Smith & Campbell but looking back that wasnt something to regret. To be honest we only half watched Figueroa v Estrada & Dirrell v Bika. We kept barking during the Dirrell fight.

It seemed like most american fans hadnt seen Brook fight before or though he was shit. Many were taking the piss out of us saying he would get stopped in 3 rounds. They were saying Porter was a mini Mike Tyson.

There were maybe 300 Brook fans out of the 5,000 in the arena, most were Brooks family or expata like myself living in California. We met a bunch of Sheffield United fans than didnt really know much about boxing. They were strange blokes as well.

The Stub Hub is easialy the best arena I have ever been to for Boxing. Every seat has a quality view. We got ringside seats and was 7 rows back as they were so cheap. We were in with a lot of Brook fans.

We got the singing and chants going througout the fight and the yanks were giving us shit banter back. To be honest every time they crowd got going eas because we startwd getting Brook & Englabd songs going.

As the fight went on the more educated american boxing fans around us were telling us Brook was winning and the guys trying to banter us slowly shut up. Some of the best chants were "Theres only 2 Jeff Lacy's" and "STEROIDS STEROIDS STEROIDS"

We felt that Brook won but didnt think he would get the decision. I scored it 116-112 from ringside. All the Americans said Brook won but wouldn't get it on a Haymon card. When we heard 114-114 from Parish and then 117-110 we thought Brook had lost in.

Then.....AND THE NEW!!!!

We went fucking nuts. All the Brits started coming together as the americans left quite quickly. We were close to Kells family and we were all celebrating together. Eddie & Barry Hearn were shaking first especially Barry. Thats when Eddie Hearn called for my flag to be thrown into the ring. Have spoken with him and he is gonna post it back to be signed by Brook.

After the fight we met loads of people from the fight game. Al Bernstein, Jim Watt, Dominic Ingle, Dave Coldwell, Bob Mee. I shook Brook & Oscar De La Hoyas hands. Best was when I trolled Stephen Espinoza telling him to make Brook v Rod Salka proper pissed him off. @BoltonTerrier told Porter "You did well but not good enough" which cracked me up. Spoke to the iFilm guys they were good lads especially James he seemed really appreciative that I watched their stuff. I also spoke to Leonard Bundu but just thought he was a fan lol!

Honestly the expirience of seeing a Brit win abroard was amazing. Especially as the underdog. Was better than seeing Spurs beat AC Milan at the San Siro.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Fredo Warren said:


> Ok so @*Chatty* @*Ernest Shackleton* wanted a review of the night. Sorry for the delay I was banned on Sunday.
> 
> Was a quality night. Adam @*BoltonTerrier*) & his mate Ben were to lads. We tailgated with some Mexican boxing fans before going into the stubhub which was a cool expirience. We missed Wilder, Smith & Campbell but looking back that wasnt something to regret. To be honest we only half watched Figueroa v Estrada & Dirrell v Bika. We kept barking during the Dirrell fight.
> 
> ...


Cheers Rob, sounds amazing. Hope you got some pictures after the fight with people like De La Hoya.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2014)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Cheers Rob, sounds amazing. Hope you got some pictures after the fight with people like De La Hoya.


no mate, not really fussed about pictures to be honest. not really a sentimental guy like that. although the signed Brook flag will be cool.

try and get yourself out to Vegas next year of Froch or Brook are fighting.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Fredo Warren said:


> no mate, not really fussed about pictures to be honest. not really a sentimental guy like that. although the signed Brook flag will be cool.
> 
> try and get yourself out to Vegas next year of Froch or Brook are fighting.


if it can fit in with work I will do.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2014)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> if it can fit in with work I will do.


you sell caravans right?


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Fredo Warren said:


> you sell caravans right?


I am a leader of a Polar Exploration team.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2014)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> I am a leader of a Polar Exploration team.


new it was one of the 2


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Fredo Warren said:


> Ok so @Chatty @Ernest Shackleton wanted a review of the night. Sorry for the delay I was banned on Sunday.
> 
> Was a quality night. Adam @BoltonTerrier) & his mate Ben were to lads. We tailgated with some Mexican boxing fans before going into the stubhub which was a cool expirience. We missed Wilder, Smith & Campbell but looking back that wasnt something to regret. To be honest we only half watched Figueroa v Estrada & Dirrell v Bika. We kept barking during the Dirrell fight.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a top experience Rob, enjoyed reading that


----------



## tara1979 (Aug 5, 2014)

Still a weird title fight as no one knows just how good kell is yet. Clearly belongs at world level, and he's a world champion but porter looked ordinary. Did he look ordinary because he is ordinary and had a fairly padded route to the top - or did he look ordinary because kell made him look ordinary. I don't know. I've watched it three times and although he's a clear winner he could have kept it at length more. I don't know. Will be fun findin out anyway


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

Fredo Warren said:


> Ok so @Chatty @Ernest Shackleton wanted a review of the night. Sorry for the delay I was banned on Sunday.
> 
> Was a quality night. Adam @BoltonTerrier) & his mate Ben were to lads. We tailgated with some Mexican boxing fans before going into the stubhub which was a cool expirience. We missed Wilder, Smith & Campbell but looking back that wasnt something to regret. To be honest we only half watched Figueroa v Estrada & Dirrell v Bika. We kept barking during the Dirrell fight.
> 
> ...


Enjoyed that, thanks. The Bundu thing is random! Did he ask to borrow a few dollars for a hotdog?


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Just to Echo robs comments , the fight itself topped off the most incredible week ive ever had I think. Everything that could go right finally did for once. Rob explained most of what happened at the fight but heres a selection of the best pics..


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Looks like a great boxing venue 

Thanks for the pic and review , but rob looks too have put on a few pounds


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Scorpio78 said:


> Looks like a great boxing venue
> 
> Thanks for the pic and review , but rob looks too have put on a few pounds


Marriage innit. Fat n happy


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2014)

Scorpio78 said:


> Looks like a great boxing venue
> 
> Thanks for the pic and review , but rob looks too have put on a few pounds


Bulk Phase mate


----------



## shepz (Mar 19, 2014)

Whoever it is in the black Special K t-shirt, you look proper wankered with the booze, good job.

looks like a top weekend, and night. It does look good on TV, but the stubhub looks fucking class in those pics.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2014)

@BoltonTerrier






You can see our celebration of us celebrating in this video from 2.30 I think.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

great pics!!!


----------



## shepz (Mar 19, 2014)

Chap in the checked shirt jumped about 10 feet in the air there! Hope there was a Tyson Fury like leg kick that accompanied it.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

shepz said:


> Chap in the checked shirt jumped about 10 feet in the air there! Hope there was a Tyson Fury like leg kick that accompanied it.


Haha that was me.. I havent celebrated like that since We got promoted to the championship..


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Nice one lads enjoyed reading that. 

:rofl Rob i wish you filmed that Espinoza comment.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Haha that was me.. I havent celebrated like that since We got promoted to the championship..


Did you ever check out the video i tweeted you? DR Parks, a guy i follow on twitter posted it originally to facebook.

*Them Bones @Terjibn** · Aug 17*

*Look at these cunts @BoltonTerrier , just look at them.. smh.https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10152278222246806&id=625401805 &#8230;*


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152278213836806

Just seen it @Them Bones. Amazing scenes!!


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Just to Echo robs comments , the fight itself topped off the most incredible week ive ever had I think. Everything that could go right finally did for once. Rob explained most of what happened at the fight but heres a selection of the best pics..


Nice one boys


----------

